# Plantings for flavourful, somewhat dark honey



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

I live in a typical suburb, although am fortunate to have a band of natural wooded area along the slope bordering our 4 block neighbourhood. Past that, the bees are foraging on wild blackberries, garden flowers and typical yard and street trees. Our first honey came off last weekend, and was a very light, pale amber, lovely delicate floral flavour.

I am happy with that and it is what most people I know prefer. But my own tastes run more to the darker honeys...buckwheat, pumpkin etc. 

What trees, flowers and shrubs should I try to place around the area in vacant lots etc. that will give me a more deep flavoured honey??

There is also a chance I will be relocating the bees (neighbours were very upset when they saw a swarm) to a beeyard, hope to find a small piece where I can purpose plant for the bees as well...maybe a half an acre. What planting mix could be sown to ensure season long forage and also nice deep flavoured honey??


----------



## Honeypeach (Mar 15, 2012)

How about buckwheat? It grows easily and readily, though unless you have several acres for sowing, I don't know as you could put in enough of any particular plant to seriously influence your honey flavor.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I need to retire to a small acreage!


----------

